# Okay.. We need Newbies and Experts for this interesting. game!



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Okay.. So any new dog owner or person searching for a the perfect dog or anyone who wants to here the opinions of others for their "perfect breed", this is for you!

So, provide any information about the criteria, requirements, or anything we should know that would help a experienced dog person (or anyone with experience with many dog breeds) decide what breed you should know. This really is just to see the interesting responses. You may be very surprised! 

I will wait to start my own, so anyone can start! I can help with input!

So basically, we are seeing what breed others think are the perfect match for you. Also, multiple suggestions/responses are completely allowed and encouraged!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

35 to 60 pounds, short coat, medium build, high energy, high drive, low guarding instinct and people friendly.


(shhh! )


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> 35 to 60 pounds, short coat, medium build, high energy, high drive, low guarding instinct and people friendly.
> 
> 
> (shhh! )


I know I don't have the best answer so hopefully someone can chime in as this dog doesn't meet your size requirements or short coat length... but an Irish Setter!! They are terrible watchdogs. Extremely friendly with anyone really. They meet all of your other needs!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Medium - Large breed, highly biddable, not overly friendly with people, plush coated or long haired breeds preferred. Don't really like smooth coats. Medium-high energy, high drive


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Highly intelligent and observant. A dog that loves a good mental challenge. 

Biddable, but not slavish as I want some self-directed creativity to problem solving and the task at hand.

Don't care about guarding/protection potential. 

A character. Personality, gets into things, very curious, maybe even silly/does "silly" things.

Size a smallish concern, but if I have a choice, mid-sized or so would be fine - but it doesn't really matter.

Color - black if possible LOL. Seriously, color doesn't matter.

Cautious-curiosity fine with dogs/animals and people. Doesn't have to be uber-friendly, but able to at least tolerate events like kids coming to pet him/her, etc.


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

Small-medium, low shedding/hypoallergenic, active, people-friendly, not yappy


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Medium - Large breed, highly biddable, not overly friendly with people, plush coated or long haired breeds preferred. Don't really like smooth coats. Medium-high energy, high drive


Rough Collie??? Perhaps even a Australian Shepherd.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

indiana said:


> Small-medium, low shedding/hypoallergenic, active, people-friendly, not yappy


Poodle or Bichon Frise. Perhaps even portuguese water dog!


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

KBLover said:


> Highly intelligent and observant. A dog that loves a good mental challenge.
> 
> Biddable, but not slavish as I want some self-directed creativity to problem solving and the task at hand.
> 
> ...


I would say Corgi! They seem perfect. Friendly, silly, and just soooo cute! I met one that would instead of picking up a stick like any other dog, it would scoop it up with its nose and toss it up and catch it in the air EVERY SINGLE TIME. It was cute.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

High drive, high energy, athletic. Not smaller than a papillion, not bigger than 80/90 pounds. No long coats, a small amount of grooming is fine, but nothing intensive.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Get a Vizsla xD


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We actually had a visla puppy start here at work and I am so in love


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Vizslak and English Cockers are two of the very few sporting breeds I'd own xD


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vislas and pointers (regular points and GSPs) are probably the only sporting breeds I would own.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

safarichick101 said:


> I know I don't have the best answer so hopefully someone can chime in as this dog doesn't meet your size requirements or short coat length... but an Irish Setter!! They are terrible watchdogs. Extremely friendly with anyone really. They meet all of your other needs!


does anyone else find this funny?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a terrible time taking this game seriously when the dedicated to a breed people play. 

But I love the breed rec game almost as much as I love the guess the mix game. 

20-60 pounds, built to handle any dog sport out there, in body and mind. Also able to take a day off.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I have a terrible time taking this game seriously when the dedicated to a breed people play.
> 
> But I love the breed rec game almost as much as I love the guess the mix game.
> 
> 20-60 pounds, built to handle any dog sport out there, in body and mind. Also able to take a day off.


Aussie after 2 yrs old 

How about a bull terrier?

I'll try one:
giant breed, good health in general, very loyal, weary of strangers, good guardian, likes to cuddle and hike in the woods, but not at the same time of course.


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

indiana said:


> Small-medium, low shedding/hypoallergenic, active, people-friendly, not yappy


A soft coated Wheaten of course


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll play! Here's what I'd like if I had the space:

Large breed; minimal grooming (shedding doesn't bother me, though); intelligent and trainable; aloof with strangers and other dogs but not aggressive; trustworthy (when supervised, of course) with visiting small children, cats and smaller dogs.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Low/medium drive, energetic outdoors, couch potato indoors. Large breed, no upper limit. Short hair only, good with kids and small animals. Velcro dog, loyal to his people. Wary of strangers, but accepting once they are introduced.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> I have a terrible time taking this game seriously when the dedicated to a breed people play.
> 
> But I love the breed rec game almost as much as I love the guess the mix game.
> 
> 20-60 pounds, built to handle any dog sport out there, in body and mind. Also able to take a day off.



Staffordshire Bull Terrier eh? 


Super Dog #14
FO UWPV UWPCHX UACH UCDX GRCH Sonshine's Fly By Night


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

15-35 lbs., people/kid/dog/cat friendly, minimal grooming, medium energy, not too hard to train, not velcro but not completely independent, not yappy (heh I don't know all the terms)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and safarichick, im not making fun of you..

i already know my perfect breed lol. i wanted to see if anyone could come up with something similar


Irish Setter never crossed my mind lol...

this is my heart breed.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I'll play! Here's what I'd like if I had the space:
> 
> Large breed; minimal grooming (shedding doesn't bother me, though); intelligent and trainable; aloof with strangers and other dogs but not aggressive; trustworthy (when supervised, of course) with visiting small children, cats and smaller dogs.


Pointer, maybe? I love me some sporting dogs.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Zim wants a Whippet on speed!!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Lazy, clean, calm, elegant, non barking, non dog-smelling, low exercise, easy to housebreak, naturally calm and well mannered, aloof one-person dogs.... big shock everyone knows I'm a sighthound fanatic


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Zim wants a Whippet on speed!!


hmmm.....as far as sighthounds go...whippets would def be my top choice.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Okay, I have decided to play my own game!     

Doesn't matter what size. But seeing that I will be graduating in the next 4 years from HS, I should probably stick with a small dog even though I know I prefer the calm biggies I also like the over energized personality of the littles! 

Loyal, loving, affectionate, good with small kids (I don't have any, i'm 14 lol, but I love it when little kids pet my dog at the park!)
Intelligent/learns tricks easily (I have a knack for training dogs )
athletic 
happy-go-lucky
not too much shedding (I prefer a big molt to shedding constantly)
Can be trusted with other dogs provided there is social interaction at a young age. 
Well rounded (cuddly, playful, athletic, not TOO demanding)
Will get along with my 2 big guys
No high prey drive (we have chickens and kitties)
entertaining, always up to something, always has ambition or something on his mind. I like a dog with a sense of humor! 


I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

^^^Lol, everyone stops posting after I start.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

safarichick101 said:


> I would say Corgi! They seem perfect. Friendly, silly, and just soooo cute! I met one that would instead of picking up a stick like any other dog, it would scoop it up with its nose and toss it up and catch it in the air EVERY SINGLE TIME. It was cute.



A corgi, eh? Pretty interesting little dogs and funny shaped 

Wouldn't mind one of those, and I often forget they were designed for herding


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> hmmm.....as far as sighthounds go...whippets would def be my top choice.



My mom wanted a whippet after seeing them on a dog show. Now she wants a Brittany or a BC. I think she's a Sporting Dog person.

I like the Herding Group more. So that Corgi suggestion fits me


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> does anyone else find this funny?


I just now started reading this thread and I found it incredibly hilarious ... but safarichick is new ... and young ... so let it slide!  

See, I can't play this game ... I'm too "old" now and I know everyone's descriptors and what dog is "their" dog. LOL So ... what would be the point? I'm just having fun watching Safarichick guess.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

melaka said:


> 15-35 lbs., people/kid/dog/cat friendly, minimal grooming, medium energy, not too hard to train, not velcro but not completely independent, not yappy (heh I don't know all the terms)


Boston Terrier? I think they might be a little on the velcro side, but I don't believe they're overly barky and I think they hit everything else perfectly!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

infiniti said:


> See, I can't play this game ... I'm too "old" now and I know everyone's descriptors and what dog is "their" dog. LOL So ... what would be the point? I'm just having fun watching Safarichick guess.



Oh?

What would mine be?


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I just now started reading this thread and I found it incredibly hilarious ... but safarichick is new ... and young ... so let it slide!
> 
> See, I can't play this game ... I'm too "old" now and I know everyone's descriptors and what dog is "their" dog. LOL So ... what would be the point? I'm just having fun watching Safarichick guess.


Hey watch it!! I like my irish setters! Lol, and I don't really know you people.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

KBLover said:


> Oh?
> 
> What would mine be?


And mine! Sheesh...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> Oh?
> 
> What would mine be?


you didnt say anything about coat.

do that and ill tell you what I think


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

safarichick101 said:


> Hey watch it!! I like my irish setters! Lol, and I don't really know you people.


Zim <3 pit bulls. always and forever..



though...im clocking a pup from this bitch










who is NOT a pit bull lol.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you didnt say anything about coat.
> 
> do that and ill tell you what I think


Well, don't really have a preference either way. I'll take a puffy, long hair, or "hard to manage" coat or a spray-and-go coat


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> Boston Terrier? I think they might be a little on the velcro side, but I don't believe they're overly barky and I think they hit everything else perfectly!


Hmm, yes, a Boston Terrier was the conclusion I came to when doing breed research online. Though their breathing issues worry me. Maybe someday.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay I'll play. Small to medium size, 20-40 lbs preferable but will go 5-60ish. High energy with a good off switch and focus. Athletic build. Fairly trainable but I enjoy some creative thinking. Long hair is a plus but I need a wash and wear type coat. Aloof is preferred to overly friendly with strangers. Must be able to be around the papillons (always supervised). No drooling. Shedding, barking, etc doesn't bother me. 

I'm probably too easy though.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Whippets (except true racebred lines perhaps) are way too lazy and lacking in drive for you Zim. And definitely all the other sighthounds are. They are dogs for lazy cleanfreaks with a flair for the artistic. However, they do appeal to those who love a canine athlete as in spite of their nature in the house, I can think of no other canine (except maybe a pit bull) with the athletic ability of most sighthounds.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Whippets (except true racebred lines perhaps) are way too lazy and lacking in drive for you Zim. And definitely all the other sighthounds are. They are dogs for lazy cleanfreaks with a flair for the artistic. However, they do appeal to those who love a canine athlete as in spite of their nature in the house, I can think of no other canine (except maybe a pit bull) with the athletic ability of most sighthounds.


yeah...the thing stopping me from getting one is just exactly that. they are a little too low key for me.

i did meet a whippet x APBT. GORGEOUS DOG. *drools* and ive got a skinny little lurcher type cross in my house...he's leaving tonight though


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> Highly intelligent and observant. A dog that loves a good mental challenge.
> 
> Biddable, but not slavish as I want some self-directed creativity to problem solving and the task at hand.
> 
> ...


knowing what i know about you...and taking into account the above post


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> knowing what i know about you...and taking into account the above post


I wouldn't quite call Lacys silly dogs, at least the ones I know are pretty serious. I really like them though, but they're definitely a lot of dog and hard workers. Are they common up where you are, Zim?


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Okay I'll play. Small to medium size, 20-40 lbs preferable but will go 5-60ish. High energy with a good off switch and focus. Athletic build. Fairly trainable but I enjoy some creative thinking. Long hair is a plus but I need a wash and wear type coat. Aloof is preferred to overly friendly with strangers. Must be able to be around the papillons (always supervised). No drooling. Shedding, barking, etc doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'm probably too easy though.


Sheltie or Australian Shepherd. Maybe a mini aussie or a border collie?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I wouldn't quite call Lacys silly dogs, at least the ones I know are pretty serious. I really like them though, but they're definitely a lot of dog and hard workers. Are they common up where you are, Zim?


in the country they are. most of the ones i know are kind of...like they switch..in the house they can be goobers but once you say "time to work" its like SIR YES SIR. they're smart, intelligent and have kind of a softer temperament.

knowing what i know about KB..i think they're perfect


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> in the country they are. most of the ones i know are kind of...like they switch..in the house they can be goobers but once you say "time to work" its like SIR YES SIR. they're smart, intelligent and have kind of a softer temperament.
> 
> knowing what i know about KB..i think they're perfect


I just wasn't sure how common they were outside Texas. I see them quite often but most people haven't even heard of them. 

My friend's is a tough cookie. Sweet but he doesn't back down from a fight.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Okay, I have decided to play my own game!     

Doesn't matter what size. But seeing that I will be graduating in the next 4 years from HS, I should probably stick with a small dog even though I know I prefer the calm biggies I also like the over energized personality of the littles! 

Loyal, loving, affectionate, good with small kids (I don't have any, i'm 14 lol, but I love it when little kids pet my dog at the park!)
Intelligent/learns tricks easily (I have a knack for training dogs )
athletic 
happy-go-lucky
not too much shedding (I prefer a big molt to shedding constantly)
Can be trusted with other dogs provided there is social interaction at a young age. 
Well rounded (cuddly, playful, athletic, not TOO demanding)
Will get along with my 2 big guys
No high prey drive (we have chickens and kitties)
entertaining, always up to something, always has ambition or something on his mind. I like a dog with a sense of humor! 
Any length of coat!


I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I just wasn't sure how common they were outside Texas. I see them quite often but most people haven't even heard of them.
> 
> My friend's is a tough cookie. Sweet but he doesn't back down from a fight.


there's been at least one occasion where ive spoken to KB and mentioned wanting a dog a little more...outgoing/thickskinned than Wally but still not like..really hard to handle...like most of the breeds i like. Lacys are a breed i really dig but they are a softer dog in some respects than my usual fare..

and i think with the type of dedicated and active trainer KB is...i think a Lacy would have a good life with him..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

safarichick101 said:


> Okay, I have decided to play my own game!
> 
> Doesn't matter what size. But seeing that I will be graduating in the next 4 years from HS, I should probably stick with a small dog even though I know I prefer the calm biggies I also like the over energized personality of the littles!
> 
> ...


so Laurelin...is it just me or does this sound vaguely like some kind of spaniel?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I think the spaniels could fit well. Maybe an English or American Cocker Spaniel? The only spaniels I know well though are paps and they may be a little too demanding although a Rose type would work well.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Yeah I think the spaniels could fit well. Maybe an English or American Cocker Spaniel? The only spaniels I know well though are paps and they may be a little too demanding although a Rose type would work well.



i was actually picturing Rose in my head when i posted that. 

..which is why i addressed it to you.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Rose is pretty much the perfect little companion type dog. Playful and sweet and very very easy.

Now Mia on the other hand... LOL! Sometimes it's hard for me to believe they're the same breed.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i had never heard of lacys before just now .... pretty cool looking dogs i must say ..... i wants a mia and a rose .... and a summer ... andd haha sorry ill be quiet now .... i dont really know what i want as my perfect "type" of dog .... i like my little mutts .... wish they were a smidge more eager to be trained but i like their activity level most of the time .... and considering my two are the first dogs ive ever had i dont have much of a spectrum to narrow down what i would like most in a dog


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> i had never heard of lacys before just now .... pretty cool looking dogs i must say ..... i wants a mia and a rose .... and a summer ... andd haha sorry ill be quiet now .... i dont really know what i want as my perfect "type" of dog .... i like my little mutts .... wish they were a smidge more eager to be trained but i like their activity level most of the time .... and considering my two are the first dogs ive ever had i dont have much of a spectrum to narrow down what i would like most in a dog


sure ya do.

tell us about your little mutts. both what's good and what could be improved..


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

okay
-they have a decent activity level but enough that they are good little couch 'tatoes at times... granted they get their dog wrestling times where it sounds like their killing each other
-i would say i probably prefer a short coat(i think), wish they had a bit of a shorter coat actually, think more apbt or boston terrier short
-their size is pretty nice at just around 20 pounds, though i would love a big dog as well ... like dane big (danes are a secret love ... my only deterant from them is all the health issues and tendancy for short life)
-slightly more interested in pleasing me instead of themselves, i think that may be their little chihuahua stubborness ... but i dont mind it ... its a challenge in itself
-not super yappy, for the sake of those living with me, though i dont mind too too much
-i like a dog that is slightly aloof with others (which i like about my dogs cuz they are MY dogs in the house really) but not overly independant
... what am i forgetting?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I wanna play!

I'm not an athlete and I'm not going to become one for my dog. I might dabble in agility or tracking, but I should never have a dog that needs a job cause I would prefer us both to be curled up at home watching a movie. 

I would like a dog that is actually interested in therapy work, but I sort of prefer a serious animal to a total clown. Maybe serious isn't the right word...dignified might be better. Friendly, you know, but not a goofball. 

I don't mind shedding, although of course I would love to minimize it. I can't afford regular professional grooming and I'm not willing to learn how to do extensive grooming on my own.

I like dogs that enjoy learning, but I don't necessarily need a super-biddable animal. 

Medium to large size (40-90lbs)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Fill, barring mixes, the only purebred that comes to mind at all is a Greyhound! lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I could go for a sighthound. I gotta say I'm enamoured of Borzoi, but they're a little big for my 700 sq ft house.

Alvin is a little _too_ extreme in the aloof department. I like that he's a one-woman dog, but his treatment of others kind of creeps me out. He pushes the boundaries of "aloof" right into "indifferent."


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> I could go for a sighthound. I gotta say I'm enamoured of Borzoi, but they're a little big for my 700 sq ft house.
> 
> Alvin is a little _too_ extreme in the aloof department. I like that he's a one-woman dog, but his treatment of others kind of creeps me out. He pushes the boundaries of "aloof" right into "indifferent."


That's the Pei-ness(OMG that sounds horribly innuendoish ). though a Pei might fit too because they arent totally indifferent/aloof across the board. 

but i think you might be a closet sighthounder and not know it yet...


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> knowing what i know about you...and taking into account the above post



Okay - never heard of this breed before.

But I love the way she looks - both in appearance and that expression. 

Looked them up on wikipedia. Yeah, I think they would be a good match with me. 

Driven, intelligent, active, and easy to train? Yep, sounds like a dog I would really like for sure!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> That's the Pei-ness(OMG that sounds horribly innuendoish ). though a Pei might fit too because they arent totally indifferent/aloof across the board.
> 
> but i think you might be a closet sighthounder and not know it yet...


Yeah...I try not to talk about Pei-ness on a first date.

What do we think of other hounds? I've met a few Bloodhounds and some Bassets I really enjoyed, but I don't know what it would be like to live with one.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Whippets (except true racebred lines perhaps) are way too lazy and lacking in drive for you Zim. And definitely all the other sighthounds are.


Wait, what?

Whippets are lazy? Seriously?

Talk about a shock! I would have thought they'd be pretty energetic.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Yeah...I try not to talk about Pei-ness on a first date.
> 
> What do we think of other hounds? I've met a few Bloodhounds and some Bassets I really enjoyed, but I don't know what it would be like to live with one.


one word

AAAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWLLLLLLL!!!!!!




lol. might be a little more up and at'm than you're looking for...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

safarichick101 said:


> Sheltie or Australian Shepherd. Maybe a mini aussie or a border collie?


I've actually had shelties before. I enjoy them quite a bit but don't know about another in the future. I go back and forth but I really think they're too calm for me nowadays. BCs and Aussies are pretty much my top 2 choices at the moment.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanna play! 

What I'd like in a dog:
-Intelligent, but not exactly easy to train - I'd want a challenge.
-Shedding doesn't matter to me although I tend to like shedders.
-Medium energy level; I want a dog that can run with me for about an hour+ a day and still want to do other things but also be able to cuddle with me.
-Large breed.
-Aloof with strangers and protective.
-Good with other large dogs.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Borzoi don't take up near the space you'd imagine!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll play too! 

As Fillebelle said, I'm not an athlete and I'm not going to become one for my dog. I typically spend about an hour walking Kuma a day, and am interested in agility but I should never have a dog that needs a job cause I would prefer us both to be curled up at home watching a movie. (Sorry Fillebelle, had to steal some of your lines, they just described me way too perfectly, lol)

I don't mind a serious dog, but I really truly love the goofballs and the clowns, they suit my personality oh so well.  I love velcro dogs, and would prefer them to a more independent dog. I also have a 14 year old cat, so that is a big consideration as well.

Given that I own a Pug, shedding is clearly not an issue, LOL. I do enjoy a breed with a wash and wear coat however. 

I like dogs that enjoy learning, but I don't necessarily need a super-biddable animal.

Size isn't much of an issue, though I'd prefer not to have anything under 20 lbs.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> I'm not an athlete and I'm not going to become one for my dog. I might dabble in agility or tracking, but I should never have a dog that needs a job cause I would prefer us both to be curled up at home watching a movie.
> 
> ...


Well if Borzoi are too big, these are going to be too but my first thought was Bernese Mountain Dogs.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> Aussie after 2 yrs old
> 
> 
> I'll try one:
> giant breed, good health in general, very loyal, weary of strangers, good guardian, likes to cuddle and hike in the woods, but not at the same time of course.


A Greater Swiss Mountain Dog! 

Incredibly loyal, wary of strangers, super snuggly, great alert dog with a huge bark, and the breed offers titles for pack hikes which is a 10 mile hike with the dog carrying 20% of it's bodyweight on it's back. They can also do sheep herding and drafting. I've just started herding with mine and it's a blast!

As for health, it's important to go to a good and honest breeder with these dogs. The average life expectancy is around 10-12 years (good for a giant breed) but epilepsy does run in the breed.

Here's a pic of my girl snuggling with me when she was about 8 months old. She's 14 months now and just hit the 100lbs mark. She should finish at around 110. The boys are bigger and range from about 120-140lbs. She still snuggles like this every chance she gets (which means anytime I sit down, lol).


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

ARJewell said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> What I'd like in a dog:
> -Intelligent, but not exactly easy to train - I'd want a challenge.
> ...


I think a rough collie would be perfect!


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'll play too!
> 
> As Fillebelle said, I'm not an athlete and I'm not going to become one for my dog. I typically spend about an hour walking Kuma a day, and am interested in agility but I should never have a dog that needs a job cause I would prefer us both to be curled up at home watching a movie. (Sorry Fillebelle, had to steal some of your lines, they just described me way too perfectly, lol)
> 
> ...


I'm going to suggest this again... CORGI! I love them, and they seem to fit you.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeaahh, I'm not really a Corgi fan. They're nice dogs, but not really my thing. Thanks though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't have a Collie either. The barking annoys me, lol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

whatchoothink of dis dog Xeph?

(just trying to get a feel for Xeph's likes in looks)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'll play too!
> 
> As Fillebelle said, I'm not an athlete and I'm not going to become one for my dog. I typically spend about an hour walking Kuma a day, and am interested in agility but I should never have a dog that needs a job cause I would prefer us both to be curled up at home watching a movie. (Sorry Fillebelle, had to steal some of your lines, they just described me way too perfectly, lol)
> 
> ...


What about a Min Pin?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wanna play! 

If I were to get a dog right now this is what I would want:

Living in an apartment (still in college) so no bigger than 35 lbs and no bully breeds
Be able to go trail riding with me and keep up with the horses on fairly long trail rides
Dog that does well in agility
High drive
Aloof with strangers but tolerant of other dogs
Biddable
I like velcro dogs
medium or long haired 
Don't mind brushing but don't want a dog that needs to be professionally groomed


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> one word
> 
> AAAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWLLLLLLL!!!!!!
> 
> lol. might be a little more up and at'm than you're looking for...


The baying doesn't bother me. And I live alone in a single family house, so it wouldn't bother the family or neighbors, either. I honestly don't know all that much about Bloodhounds or Bassets, just have liked the handful I've met. I'm surprised to hear you think Bassets would be too energetic though. I never think of them as being GOGOGO! dogs.



Foyerhawk said:


> Borzoi don't take up near the space you'd imagine!


You're right. I don't let the dog run around in the house, anyway, because even at 70lbs, rough-housing in my little bungalow would cause some serious damage. It probably doesn't really matter how big the dog is if it's just quietly lying around when its indoors.



RaeganW said:


> Well if Borzoi are too big, these are going to be too but my first thought was Bernese Mountain Dogs.


I have considered Berners! I would totally get into some amateur carting if I had one. Can anyone speak to the differences between Berners and Swissies?



safarichick101 said:


> I'm going to suggest this again... CORGI! I love them, and they seem to fit you.





RaeganW said:


> What about a Min Pin?


These suggestions were for Pugmom, but since we had very similar requirements, I'm going to ask: Aren't these both fairly high-energy dogs?

Pugmom, growing up I wanted a Pug SO BADLY. I researched and collected information. I have all this Pug paraphernalia. Then in high school I started dog sitting and by college I'd had pretty extensive experience with three different Pugs (from different households), all of whom were totally out of control. I'm talking, like, _berserk _. In retrospect I see that this was most likely the owners' fault, but it really turned me off the breed. I still browse my local Pug rescue with some regularity, though...I suspect one will eventually find its way into my home.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lauren17 said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> If I were to get a dog right now this is what I would want:
> 
> ...


Sheltie.  Maybe corgi but they can be DA.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

FilleBelle said:


> These suggestions were for Pugmom, but since we had very similar requirements, I'm going to ask: Aren't these both fairly high-energy dogs?


Min pins are insane with energy. We looked into them before the paps and they are some of the most high energy dogs I've ever come across. Corgis are not so bad but they have drive, herding drive and can be prone to DA. They're nowhere near couch potato hang around the house dogs really.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Are they really? I had no idea, I thought they were more in the middle of the energy spectrum. That's what I get for playing while watching Dogs 101 :rolleyes


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Small. Coat length doesn't matter. Terrier in hounds clothing. Shaped like a hot dog.

Is that too specific?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> Are they really? I had no idea, I thought they were more in the middle of the energy spectrum. That's what I get for playing while watching Dogs 101 :rolleyes


Yeah they're pretty active little guys. I'd say they're probably the most active of all the toy breeds. That was the big turn off for them for us. They're also kind of terrierish in temperament too.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> These suggestions were for Pugmom, but since we had very similar requirements, I'm going to ask: Aren't these both fairly high-energy dogs?


Those suggestions were for me I think.  But I agree, Min Pins are a little TOO crazy for me, lol, though I do like them a lot more than Corgis.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Kuma needs a frogdog sibling.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm actually starting research for my future dog (WAAAAY future, I have six now and am not in the market!) I have never raised my own puppy. Fostered several, but have never brought home a pup of my own. So this game is awesome. 

Biddable, medium sized dog (like 20-30ish), food motivated, agility and possible SAR prospect that can go hiking all day but be content to spend the day on the couch if needed. Not huge on barking and whining. Off leash trustworthy. I have no preference to coat type really. Known to be good with dogs and other animals because of the foster work I do. Not a breed with many health problems.

I realize that I've mostly described a beagle but I don't feel like fighting those nose-to-ground instincts. I prefer to get my beagle fix through fostering (8 purebreds and several more mixes so far, lol...) "It's a nice place to visit, but I don't want to live there."


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Many Borzoi weigh 70lbs or less, and they're very dignified in the house. I have a friend who lives in a tiny studio apartment with two Borzoi and a cat. Her whole place is the size of my bedroom lol. They are great dogs for tight spaces.

And yes, Whippets are lazy bums.

I absolutely cannot live with:
Barking
Drooling
Hyperactivity
Dog smell

And I think smoosh faced, short legged, and scruffy dogs are highly unattractive, and I don't like small dogs. I've definitely found my place with the sighthounds. Not a fan of scenthounds, though coonhounds are sweet. I do love Goldens, which is weird!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> whatchoothink of dis dog Xeph?


Is that a horribly ungroomed Spinone? Because if it is, that's ok...I like Spinone (Normal ones, not the usual freaks I see at the shows). I also very much like German Wirehair Pointers and Giant Schnauzers.

I still want a rottie *sigh*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Is that a horribly ungroomed Spinone? Because if it is, that's ok...I like Spinone (Normal ones, not the usual freaks I see at the shows). I also very much like German Wirehair Pointers and Giant Schnauzers.
> 
> I still want a rottie *sigh*


its a Grand Griffon Vendeen. the unbasset version of the PBGV.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Weight: 50-70 pounds
Coat: Dosn't matter, long short won't bother me.
Personality: Biddable, Fun loving, ready to go, but laid back when not going, get along great with other dogs and cats. Safe around small dogs, and cats. Good at high impact sports, IE: Agility, Flyball. 
Biggest Requirement: Will get along with my 55 pound Lab mix Kowalski, because he so needs a PLAY mate his Size.

Trent may apply XD! Just kidding!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> its a Grand Griffon Vendeen. the unbasset version of the PBGV.


I actually really like PBGVs!


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> I have considered Berners! I would totally get into some amateur carting if I had one. Can anyone speak to the differences between Berners and Swissies?


Happily!

Physically the two big differences are coat and size. Swissies tend to be a bit taller and broader which gives them a slightly higher weight (Bernese bitches average around 70-95, Swissy bitches are usually 85-110lbs but only maybe an inch taller. Bernese dogs average 80-115, Swissy dogs average 120-140lbs, but again only maybe an inch difference in height). Obviously Swissies are short-haired with an undercoat and Berners have long hair with an undercoat. They both shed. Swissies generally do NOT drool, ever. I've met a few Berners that do drool but I don't know if they were a poor breed representation since I've never really heard them called big droolers and I'm fairly certain they are supposed to also be dry-mouthed.

As far as personality Berners seem to be the more outgoing and friendly breed in regards to strangers, though you can find aloof ones. Swissies are rather notorious for the fact that they will NOT let a stranger touch their head. My own girl, from 8 weeks on, was introduced to strangers who I would have feed her a treat and touch her head at the same time. Now at 14 months she still won't let most people pat her head. She's fine if you touch her chest or back but if you go to pat her head she'll back away. Every Swissy I've met has had that reaction. The ones that show conformation will allow a judge to touch them but outside of the ring it tends to be back to no head touching. In general Swissies are very aloof with strangers and a well socialized Swissy is one that acts like they just don't care if a person touches them or not. I have met a couple outgoing ones and they were all males. The girls seem to be much more family only oriented.

Both breeds are barkers, but again, Swissies tend to be bigger barkers, though Bernese can definitely hold their own. The Swissy also has a pretty distinctive sound referred to as a "baroo". It's almost like a hound bark but much deeper. 

Both breeds pull carts, the Berner club seems to focus on this more than the Swissy club, though it is a BIG deal with Swissies also. The Swissies also do pack hikes (10 mile hike with dog carrying 20% of it's bodyweight), weight pulls (Swissy record is 4009lbs), and herding (my girl and I just started, it's a ton of fun!). The Bernese do a bit of herding but they aren't AKC eligible to compete or get titles and the Swissies are.

Obviously both breeds can and do also compete in agility, conformation, and obedience. While they are some VERY good agility and obedience Swissies out there I suspect the Berners are the more prevalent of the two breeds in those venues.

Health is sort of a toss-up. The lifespan of a Swissy is a bit longer, with average being 10-12 years. The average for a Berner is more in the 7-9 range. Berners seem to have more problems with cancer and hip dysplasia than the Swissies do BUT Swissies have epilepsy within the breed and it seems that if a Swissy does become epileptic it's harder to control than in the average dog. Going to a good breeder can help with that but as my girl's breeder said "I've never had an epileptic dog out of my litters but I know it's going to happen someday so I make sure to warn every puppy buyer."

I've never lived with a Berner but I suspect they are just as family oriented as a Swissy is, meaning they are both velcro dogs BIG time. My girl wants to be with me, preferably on top of me, 24/7. She is fine alone in the house, no separation anxiety, but if she could go everywhere with me she would. 

I think it all boils down to a Swissy is like a Berner but MORE as far as the protective, aloof, and guarding qualities go. I don't cringe if a first time dog owner ends up with a well-bred Bernese (they seem more rampant in the byb and puppymill department, though of course you find that with Swissies as well), but I do try to talk first time dog owners out of getting a Swissy. They really need someone who knows how to train and socialize a dog or the watch dog instincts can get them into trouble.

Any other questions feel free to ask. I'm fascinated by the Sennenhunds and the differences within the 4 breeds despite the relation in looks.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I actually really like PBGVs!


Ive never met either breed but from the breed descriptions of the Grand Griffon Vendeen, they sound like something you might be interested in

UKC Standard.

they describe the temperament as docile but passionate. i dunno..you might look into them.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Kuma needs a frogdog sibling.


LOL, what's a frogdog?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> LOL, what's a frogdog?



A FRENCHIE!!!!!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> LOL, what's a frogdog?


Pug=Frog Dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> Pug=Frog Dog.


nope...french bulldog.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Ooooohhh!!!! Zim nailed it! I LOVE Frenchies!!! They're totally on my short list for a second dog!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Sheltie.  Maybe corgi but they can be DA.


I do like shelties , how well do you think they would be able to keep up with horses? What i really really want my next dog to be is a pyrenean shepherd, I love them but they are probably to much dog for me right now (not that I'm getting a dog right now though lol).


----------

